# Eheim vs Fluval for 40 breeder tank



## Ridgeback (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi...

After looking at reviews and reading up on equipment I am getting ready to make some of the bigger purchases for my 40g breeder planted setup.

In this case I have questions about cannister filter models...

Based on posted reviews most people seem very pleased with Eheim and Fluval cannister filters. For a 40g tank I am figuring this means a Fluval 305 (185gph) would be about right for my tank (at a middle price point). I am looking at two Eheim filters: The Eheim Pro II 2026 (the most expensive filter I can afford) or the Eheim 2215 (the least expensive).

Without starting a holy war between which filter is best I'd like to hear from forum members who have experience using these filters. Keep in mind that I am a novice so ease of use and maintenance are a big deal. I also like to get the best equipment I can but I don't like paying premium dollars for something and not get an incremental improvment in product perfromance (although I tip my hat to all of you who go for the absolute top of the line stuff ).

If possible I'd like to know...

What are the differences between these filters?
What advantages does one filter have over another?
How easy are they to maintain? 
Have you had any particularly bad experiences with any of these products?
Is there a better product that you know of in the same price range ($130-$230)?

I'll be posting a similar thread about lighting as well...Thanks for your input


----------



## Avi (Apr 7, 2004)

I've been using Eheims for decades...literally. I have only used the "classic" Eheims like the 2215 and, even more, the 2217s. I only tried a Fluval once and was totally dissatisfied with it but that was many years ago and the newer models may well be a lot better. Still, you can't go wrong with the Eheims. They are, I will be so bold as to say, the best there is. 

Canister filters like the 2215 and 2217 are a bit more complicated to use than the hang-on kind which are designed for the simplest use. Other canister filters may also be a bit easier to use.

Once you use a 2215, you will get used to it though. I think that the important things to do when using that filter are to use the quick-connect valves on the intake and return lines so that you can remove the canister to the sink for cleaning when necessary...and...filling it completely with water before reconnecting it after the cleaning.

As far as which to buy, I'd get the 2217 rather than the 2215 if you're just going to use one canister, but you could get away with the 2215.


----------



## Ridgeback (Feb 6, 2010)

Avi said:


> I've been using Eheims for decades...literally. I have only used the "classic" Eheims like the 2215 and, even more, the 2217s. I only tried a Fluval once and was totally dissatisfied with it but that was many years ago and the newer models may well be a lot better. Still, you can't go wrong with the Eheims. They are, I will be so bold as to say, the best there is.
> 
> Canister filters like the 2215 and 2217 are a bit more complicated to use than the hang-on kind which are designed for the simplest use. Other canister filters may also be a bit easier to use.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Avi... Your response brings up another question. I have noticed that many forum members seem to go one level above from the manufacturer's recommendation (e.g. Based on the manual an Eheim 2215 should be sufficient for my planted tank, but you are going up one level to the 2217). Is there a rule of thumb the forum members use to determine what size of cannister filter to purchase (e.g. gph >= 4-5 X aquarium size)?


----------



## aquatic_clay (Aug 17, 2009)

I have an eheim and a fluval the fluval is a really good filter and I've never had any problems with it. they're very easy to set up and prime ect... The parts for the fluval are of a decent quality and i have never felt like any thing on it will break. The eheim is better than the fluval maily because the higher quality of the parts that are used (vs. that of the fluval i'm sure there is better quality out there i just don't know where it is). The other thing that is really nice about the eheims is how the filter intake is at the bottom of the canister and the output is at the top this way you can be sure that there is no "filter bypass" when the water is going through the media. You won't be able to get this in the fluval since the intake and the output are at the top of the canister and the water will tend to flow over the top of the filter media.

personally i would get one that is rated more than what you need imho you could never have too much filtration and if you ever do feel like there is just too much water flow you can close up on the valves on the outflow just a bit


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

About 3 years ago I bought a large Fluval canister used for about $30, at an Auction, (and the next year I bought a smaller one for less, that I have not used) and have been using it ever since without incident on a 75G. I have no knowledge about the Eheims. The Fluval seems to be not favored by most of the experienced folk here but it has been fine for me.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

All canisters except Eheim and ADA are made to be sold. Not made to filter optimally. Enough said.

But you can still be completely happy with a Fluval or any other brand.

--Nikolay


----------

